# DuckTales: Ein neuer Look für die Entenhauser in der Neuauflage der Serie



## CarolaHo (23. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *DuckTales: Ein neuer Look für die Entenhauser in der Neuauflage der Serie* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: DuckTales: Ein neuer Look für die Entenhauser in der Neuauflage der Serie


----------



## stevem (23. Juli 2016)

darauf sage ich nur: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsJ3plHXVsc  ;D


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Juli 2016)

Sie ändern aber nichts an den Charaktereigenschaften oder an der Geschichte oder? Ich hasse das immer, wenn man sowas macht.


----------



## Neawoulf (23. Juli 2016)

Muss es denn immer ein Reboot sein? Was ist aus den guten alten Fortsetzungen geworden? Immerhin wurde der Zeichentrick-Look halbwegs beibehalten und die Zeichentrickcharaktere nicht durch rerenderte 3d-Figuren ersetzt.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juli 2016)

cool!
sieht gut aus. zum glück kein 3d-schrott.


----------



## golani79 (23. Juli 2016)

Den Stil finde ich ganz gut - zumindest von dem her, was man von den Bildern bisher so beurteilen kann.
Erinnert irgendwie ein wenig an den älteren Look finde ich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. Juli 2016)

Wird aber wohl mehr in Richtung Hochgeschwindigkeits-Anarcho-Humor gehen wie bei der neuen Micky Mouse-Serie. Kann man annehmen, ist aber für mich nicht die Art Disney mit den klassischen Figuren wie ich sie gerne sehen würde.



Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wynn (23. Juli 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YnmuTbnJA2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



War eine gute Fortsetzung von Ducktales


----------



## Batze (23. Juli 2016)

Kein 3D also alles im grünen Bereich. Kleine Änderungen hier und da sind doch mal ok. Hauptsache die Geschichten sind gut und die typische Konversation wird beibehalten.


----------



## Exar-K (23. Juli 2016)

Die "Evolution" alter Zeichentrickmarken Richtung 3D bzw. Animation ist öfter mal durchwachsen.
Es gibt allerdings auch positive Ausnahmen wie den letzten Asterix oder die Peanuts.


----------

